# Bumping



## Dravenhawk (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw this toppic while wandering FA sites and this really intrigued me. When I was dating in my twenties (age 45 now) This one gal who was in the low 300's liked to throw her weight around. When we would go out for a walk she liked to bump me with her sizeable hips. And when we walked on softer surfaces like grass or sand she would knock me to the ground with just a flick of her massive hips. It was a light and silly fun kind of foreplay we did alot. I also found this demonstration of her size very erotic. At the time I was living in a duplex with a raised foundation. She walked with exagerated heavy steps which made the floor shake. She also liked to drop herself in the couch usually on my lap which made the house shudder. This was a great tease which really amplified the feeling and mood for foreplay and the main event. SSBBW on top for the win as seen in another thread.

I was wondering if anyone has experienced "bumping" I would like to know what you all think. If you try this out I would love to hear how it turns out. You will be amazed if you are in the high 300's and up what the tinest bump can do to your 125-200lb partner. Be aware of your surroundings and take care not to bump your partner into things such as fish tanks, china hutches, or other hard/dangerous items.

Dravenhawk


----------



## Propp Matt (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, my partner uses it all the time as her "secret weapon". And as you mention it is an arousing experience for an FA to be "bumped" away without any prior notice.. Did I mention that my gf is 5' 8 and weighs a massive 304 pounds, while I'm 5'9 and weigh in at a skinny 155 lbs...


----------



## Dravenhawk (Sep 11, 2007)

Propp Matt said:


> Yes, my partner uses it all the time as her "secret weapon". And as you mention it is an arousing experience for an FA to be "bumped" away without any prior notice.. Did I mention that my gf is 5' 8 and weighs a massive 304 pounds, while I'm 5'9 and weigh in at a skinny 155 lbs...



Lucky boy you are . 

Dravenhawk


----------



## Totmacher (Sep 11, 2007)

Propp Matt said:


> Yes, my partner uses it all the time as her "secret weapon". And as you mention it is an arousing experience for an FA to be "bumped" away without any prior notice.. Did I mention that my gf is 5' 8 and weighs a massive 304 pounds, while I'm 5'9 and weigh in at a skinny 155 lbs...



As someone who's been referred to as an, "FA" once or twice myself: no it's not! Effective surreptitious physical attacks are quite perplexing to me. Please don't be so general. It's quite alright that you enjoy a playful assault now and again, but I have brothers and got quite enough of that growing up.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Sep 12, 2007)

Physical roughhousing is what lights up my fire. Bumping is just the tip of the iceberg. When you weigh 150 lbs and a 450 lb woman just lightly bumps you with her hips, you are made imeadiatly aware of her sheer size and what that size is actually capable of. Girls you should try this out on your fellows  . The first time I got bumped by a very large girl (300lbs approx) was in the grocery store when I was 24. It was completely accidental and spontainious. This unknown woman gave me a stiffy that didn't die for 4 days. In a unwavering belief I like to be sat on, bumped and squashed in whatever creative ways a ssbbw can hatch up.
Bumping can be a way to display hunger as sharks bump thier prey items before devouring them. It is a subtle yet powerful way for a woman of size to display possession of her mate. A little bump can go a long ways a bigger bump can be endless fun. I dated a gal who weighed 270lbs (a light weight in my book) who threw her weight around as if she were 670 lbs. At the time I was 130 lbs soaking wet and she could knock me to the ground with very little effort with a bump from her gigantic hips or butt. The belly is also a very useful tool for bumping. Bellies are more than something for the admiration of FAs. 
If you got it... USE IT . I find display of size very arousing like when a ssbbw walks hurridly on a floor with some give and you can feel the whole house tremble under her footfalls. Also when benches and chairs groan under her weight it is great. I once dater this gal and we lived in a place with one of those floors tha had some give. She had a way of just dropping herself into a chair which would shiver me timbers and the house as well. Sad thing was she never knew what she had and was too timid to sit on me that way.


Dravenhawk


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 12, 2007)

I like to bump into people, but not to the point of knocking them over or hurting them even a little. I just like a little playful hip bumping.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 13, 2007)

It's simple physics... big people can readily knock over smaller people, ask a sumo wrestler.

Just a little historical perspective of "bumping" with a big woman. Sometimes I'm amazed how far size acceptance has come, here's a little reminder of what things used to be like 20+ years ago:

http://www.noolmusic.com/blogs/YouT...-_Aint_Gonna_Bump_No_More_Big_Fat_Woman.shtml


fa_man_stan


----------



## SilkyAngela (Sep 13, 2007)

I really like bumping my hubby and I even like downright wrestling with him, but he is only 40-50 lbs lighter than me and quite strong so he can take it and dish a little back  . I find it to be very arousing -just as arousing as standard displays of affection- which I used to think was pretty odd. (then I found the internet  ) By the same token, I am very aware of how bumping can hurt someone much smaller than me...dancing on a crowded dance floor comes to mind...and I often experience anxiety in situations where the path is narrow between people because I don't want to cause someone to smash into the wall or spill their drink. I think that is part of the reason I feel more comfortable dancing with or playfully bumping people close to my own size or even bigger than me. 

True story....had a good friend a few years back who would have to make some kind of leaning bump or punch gesture when she laughed at something I said. I resisted bumping her back for the longest time because she was all of 115 lbs. One day in Wal-Mart we were shopping and doing that giggling girly stuff and she plowed right into my side and without thinking I gave her a swift bump with my hip sending her face first into the Dorito rack. I was mortified, I just knew I had hurt her. But she came right out of those bags laughing and instigating more deadly hip and belly assaults from me. I bet onlookers thought we were insane, but in a weird way it was almost endearing the way we slammed into each other in public like that.


----------



## tjw1971 (Sep 13, 2007)

Sure, it's just "common sense" that a bigger person can do this stuff -- but quite a few of the larger women I've met seem to be so self-conscious of their size, they go to extremes to walk real softly, not bump into anything, etc. I agree with you that the ones who like to "flaunt" their weight are much more fun/exciting.

Back in college, I knew a gal, Chris, who seemed to really love being big and heavy. I don't recall her doing the "bumping" thing, but she often called attention to how heavy she was - and if we went out to eat, she always made sure to clean her plate, order a dessert, AND ask if she could have whatever someone else had left-over on their plate. (She'd often accompany that with rubbing her belly and making a comment about it taking a lot of food to keep her big tummy full!)

Most benches she sat on would flex under her weight enough so if you were sitting next to her, you'd slide towards her. (And again, she loved pointing that out as one of the "cool things" she could do with her body.)

One time, we were in a dorm room above some friends of ours, and she was mad they hadn't woke up yet. She said "I'll wake them up!", put on her shoes, and started jumping up and down. After that, she laughed and said "As big as I am, I KNOW they heard that!" We laughed and agreed, and she said "Yep! Let's see how many other people ask us if we felt the earthquake this morning!"




Dravenhawk said:


> Physical roughhousing is what lights up my fire. Bumping is just the tip of the iceberg. When you weigh 150 lbs and a 450 lb woman just lightly bumps you with her hips, you are made imeadiatly aware of her sheer size and what that size is actually capable of. Girls you should try this out on your fellows  . The first time I got bumped by a very large girl (300lbs approx) was in the grocery store when I was 24. It was completely accidental and spontainious. This unknown woman gave me a stiffy that didn't die for 4 days. In a unwavering belief I like to be sat on, bumped and squashed in whatever creative ways a ssbbw can hatch up.
> Bumping can be a way to display hunger as sharks bump thier prey items before devouring them. It is a subtle yet powerful way for a woman of size to display possession of her mate. A little bump can go a long ways a bigger bump can be endless fun. I dated a gal who weighed 270lbs (a light weight in my book) who threw her weight around as if she were 670 lbs. At the time I was 130 lbs soaking wet and she could knock me to the ground with very little effort with a bump from her gigantic hips or butt. The belly is also a very useful tool for bumping. Bellies are more than something for the admiration of FAs.
> If you got it... USE IT . I find display of size very arousing like when a ssbbw walks hurridly on a floor with some give and you can feel the whole house tremble under her footfalls. Also when benches and chairs groan under her weight it is great. I once dater this gal and we lived in a place with one of those floors tha had some give. She had a way of just dropping herself into a chair which would shiver me timbers and the house as well. Sad thing was she never knew what she had and was too timid to sit on me that way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dravenhawk (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats what I am talking about TJW1979  A girl who can show herself in the way you described is what dreams are made from.

Dravenhawk


----------



## Gigantor (Sep 13, 2007)

This is for sure one the most attractive things a big girl could do to show off to me. The sheer physical dominance that is established in that half second of contact leaves me reeling.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 13, 2007)

There is a short clip.. somewhere.. of AnnMarie and HeatherBBW doing the Bumping thing. It was really Hawt!


----------



## NYSquashee (Sep 14, 2007)

Very interesting stuff. I can definitely see how the idea would appeal. After all, few things as sexy as a dominate big woman throwing her weight around.


----------



## karamelgurl (Sep 15, 2007)

New to the forums and trying to find a way to jump in.

This is kind of an interesting post to me. I am not at all interested in throwing my weight around, so to speak. Physically I can be seen as pretty imposing at 6 feet tall, so I often try to shrink myself as much as is humanly possible.

I find it neat that guys are into being bumped, when I try my damndest not to bump a soul. Who knows who I may have turned on by an accidental bump?

You've given me some food for thought...

Liz


----------



## Aurora (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh oh oh! Great thread!

I love bumping. I enjoy walking with my man and bumping my hips into him and him bumping me back. This usually gets progressively stronger and stronger until I'm out of breath, lol. I have yet to knock him to the ground, but he's not a little guy either.

On the same lines, growing up in gradeschool/middleschool some classmates referred to me as the "brick wall." I'd invite anyone to try and knock me over with their shoulder. I never budged.


----------



## Keb (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a friend who is a big guy--taller than me by almost a head, and hefty (though I think I weigh more and definitely show it more). He's like a brother, and he's been best friends with my brother since forever. He likes to push or bump people (or try to pick them up) a lot...but with most people, like my super skinny brother, he knows he's not allowed to or might hurt them from years of his mother yelling at him for doing it. With me, since I'm so big too, he doesn't worry about it. And I push him right back when he does it...which I think he likes.

It kinda brings to mind that scene in Shrek when Shrek shoves Fiona into a bush. 

Our families tease us for liking each other but it really is more a brother-sister relationship. Our families aren't as physical as we are in general...so it feels good to have a friend I can hit for making a crack without him whimpering in pain.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Dec 5, 2007)

I visited my new girlfriend CAMellie she bumped me and knocked me on my ass in her room and bumped me outside knocking me several yards each time she bumped me. She pinned me against the wrought iron bars and bent them simply by shoving her weight into me against the bars for good measure. Yup Mellie is the woman dreams are made from.

Dravenhawk


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 5, 2007)

Bumping is incredibly arousing. I love aggressive women and bumping is a fine example of a BBWs strength. Part of being a FA for me is the wonderful feeling of being overwhelmed by a BBW's size. Related to that is hearing the floor boards creek, making indentions on the couch, taking up space in hallways and being pinned by their girth. I absolutely love being smaller than my dates.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 6, 2007)

Dravenhawk said:


> I visited my new girlfriend CAMellie she bumped me and knocked me on my ass in her room and bumped me outside knocking me several yards each time she bumped me. She pinned me against the wrought iron bars and bent them simply by shoving her weight into me against the bars for good measure. Yup Mellie is the woman dreams are made from.
> 
> Dravenhawk



Everytime I pass "our spot" of that fence...I giggle like a loon. I get the weirdest looks from my neighbors now.:huh:


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Dec 6, 2007)

My ex-gf loved to bump me. Mind you, she was a very pear shaped 5-1 550 lbs and me being only 5-4 130 lbs, walking with her in hallways was a sight to see. She would some times intentionally bump me and I would go into the wall with her slightest bump. She would giggle as if it was unintentional. I would be helpless given her immense size.


----------



## biackrlng (Dec 6, 2007)

what an interesting thread


----------



## Paw Paw (Dec 6, 2007)

I aint met a ldy yet, that did not like to bump me. 

Must be my small frame. (5'4" 135#)

Peace,
2P.


----------



## krazyk1372 (Dec 31, 2007)

I have to say, I am shocked! I never knew that FA's liked to be bumped. I am a ssbbw and had an online FA ask me if i was willing to bump him in to the wall or to the ground and i was insulted. I thought he was making fun of my size and making rude comments.:doh: Then I fine Dims and what do you know! After I asked him if he was freakin serious he signed off and we never spoke again. Well, now that I know the truth, watch out FA's here I come!


----------



## op user (Jan 1, 2008)

Practically any demonstration of a SSBBW size is a turn on. Whether she exceeds the capacity of a scale, strains cloth and furniture, sitting on my lap and overflowing it are just a few of the things I enjoy. 

It is allways lovely when the floor shudders under her weight...

Only if they were a daily occurences,

op user


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 1, 2008)

i bump guys *nods* but only playfully and flirtatiously..i never really realised it before but the more i think about it the more i realise what i do..hmms LOVE IT


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 1, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> i bump guys *nods* but only playfully and flirtatiously..i never really realised it before but the more i think about it the more i realise what i do..hmms LOVE IT



It would be awesome to be bumped by you........just flirtatious, but still very sexy :wubu: or maybe more than just flirtatious


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 1, 2008)

pat70327 said:


> It would be awesome to be bumped by you........just flirtatious, but still very sexy :wubu: or maybe more than just flirtatious



teeheee it'd be my pleasure  (p.s. wooo this is my hundredth post!!)


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 1, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> teeheee it'd be my pleasure  (p.s. wooo this is my hundredth post!!)



CONGRATS! on the 100 (and the bumping me :wubu somehow I flew past 200 and 300.. I was planing on some big post like i did for 100, but i wasnt paying attention o well...I save it for 1000


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 1, 2008)

pat70327 said:


> CONGRATS! on the 100 (and the bumping me :wubu somehow I flew past 200 and 300.. I was planing on some big post like i did for 100, but i wasnt paying attention o well...I save it for 1000



exactly, save it for the big ones heheh


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 1, 2008)

Dravenhawk said:


> . . . When we would go out for a walk she liked to bump me with her sizeable hips. And when we walked on softer surfaces like grass or sand she would knock me to the ground with just a flick of her massive hips.
> Dravenhawk



I noticed the title of this thread, instantly recalled a poem which belongs here, and was surprised to find that no one else had posted it. So here goes.
*
homage to my hips
by Lucille Clifton

these hips are big hips
they need space to
move around in.
they don't fit into little
petty places. these hips
are free hips.
they don't like to be held back.
these hips have never been enslaved,
they go where they want to go
they do what they want to do.
these hips are mighty hips.
these hips are magic hips.
i have known them
to put a spell on a man and
spin him like a top!*
http://www.poetryfoundation.org/archive/poem.html?id=179615​
By the way, my own lovely BBW, Mrs Ho Ho, would not normally do that physically, but her magic has been spinning me like a top for nearly twenty years.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 2, 2008)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> I noticed the title of this thread, instantly recalled a poem which belongs here, and was surprised to find that no one else had posted it. So here goes.
> *
> homage to my hips
> by Lucille Clifton
> ...



hehe i like your homage to hips  

aww bless your little comment at the end! sooo cute! i hope my magic will spin someone for that long some day  :bow:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 2, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> hehe i like your homage to hips
> 
> aww bless your little comment at the end! sooo cute! i hope my magic will spin someone for that long some day  :bow:


. . . and with an interest in Wiccan, you may even have a head start. Just remember the last lines of this song (which was popular long before you were born. You may not know it.)

That Old Black Magic

That old black magic has me in its spell
That old black magic that you weave so well
Those icy fingers up and down my spine
The same old witchcraft when your eyes meet mine

The same old tingle that I feel inside
When that elevator starts its ride
Down and down I go, round and round I go
Like a leaf that's caught in the tide.

I should stay away but what can I do?
I hear your name, and I'm aflame -
Aflame with such a burning desire
That only your kiss can put out the fire

You are the lover that I've waited for
The mate that fate had me created for
And every time your lips meet mine,

Baby down and down I go,
Round and round I go
In a spin, loving the spin that I'm in
Under that old black magic called *love*


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Jan 2, 2008)

I never really knew guys were into this. I bump into my boyfriend all the time on accident. We will be in a store, and I will bend down to get something and bump him with my butt. I will apologize and he will say "no problem." When we walk, I sometimes bump into him with my hips also. I am going to have to do this intentionally and watch his reaction now. You all have made me very curious


----------



## NYSquashee (Jan 2, 2008)

krazyk1372 said:


> I have to say, I am shocked! I never knew that FA's liked to be bumped. I am a ssbbw and had an online FA ask me if i was willing to bump him in to the wall or to the ground and i was insulted. I thought he was making fun of my size and making rude comments.:doh: Then I fine Dims and what do you know! After I asked him if he was freakin serious he signed off and we never spoke again. Well, now that I know the truth, watch out FA's here I come!



Well, time to start walking around the south now.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess I'm not alone in the bumping business. Haha. 
I love showing off my strength and how well I can use my weight. My boyfriend is 6'4 and 180 pounds. I, myself, am 5'9 and 260 pounds. He is a tough one, don't get me wrong, but I know just how to get him under my control. lol. It's always been fun to wrestle with him, even more fun to pin him down and not let him back up! And while walking together, I'll always do my best to push him off the sidewalk with my hips! It's never hard!
John, my boyfriend, is a FA nutcase, wether he wants to admit it or not. He'll even do his own sort of bumping...and go straight for my derriere! It's been fun after realizing this...to get on hands and knees and present my tush. Lol. He always drops what he's doing and is all over my rear in a flash! Horndog!
My favorite thing to do is get a pair of heels (never the stiletto types, they don't give the effect I like!) and go out wearing them. I love the sound they make on hard surfaces when I strut my stuff. It sounds strong, authorative and powerful. Trust me, I'll get power trips from wearing heels, even if I dont do it as often as I'd like! 
I wish that when I was younger, I was just as proud of my body, size and ability to use it the way I want, as I am now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 3, 2008)

"I don't see nothing wronggggggggg with a little bump and grind..."



Oooooppppppppsssssssss I suppose that's a different kind of bumping :blush:


----------



## Dravenhawk (Jan 4, 2008)

NYSquashee said:


> Well, time to start walking around the south now.



You walk and I shall soar on the winds that lead south and first one there wins


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 4, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> "I don't see nothing wronggggggggg with a little bump and grind..."
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooppppppppsssssssss I suppose that's a different kind of bumping :blush:



hahaha all bumping counts in this thread i'm sure  bump n grind away missy


----------



## krazyk1372 (Jan 4, 2008)

NYSquashee said:


> Well, time to start walking around the south now.





Dravenhawk said:


> You walk and I shall soar on the winds that lead south and first one there wins



Thanks guys! I am flattered.


----------



## NYSquashee (Jan 4, 2008)

As well you should be. ha. Kidding of course.


----------



## krazyk1372 (Jan 4, 2008)

NYSquashee said:


> As well you should be. ha. Kidding of course.



Hey now, don't give me a compliment and then take it away!


----------



## DoctorBreen (Jan 4, 2008)

I absolutely love it. The soft-but-heavy feeling is great.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Jan 5, 2008)

krazyk1372 said:


> I have to say, I am shocked! I never knew that FA's liked to be bumped. I am a ssbbw and had an online FA ask me if i was willing to bump him in to the wall or to the ground and i was insulted. I thought he was making fun of my size and making rude comments.:doh: Then I fine Dims and what do you know! After I asked him if he was freakin serious he signed off and we never spoke again. Well, now that I know the truth, watch out FA's here I come!



Yup FA's like being bumped, squashed, sat on, and of course any and all demonstrations of size. such as making the floor tremble under your footsteps. If you notice the floor shakes walk with a heavier step. Dont sit lightly in a chair that can easily hold your weight drop yourself into it and make your guy a happy fellow. This has an amazing effect in houses where the floor shudders under your footsteps. If you have clothes that are a few sizes too small you can barely squeeze into by all means do so. Wearing a shirt that rides up and shows off some belly flesh is quite inticing to a FA. It is all in attitude show it off flaunt it and know you are beautiful and unique.

Dravenhawk


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jan 5, 2008)

What a cute thread haha.. I've never been bumped before, but I can say I'd certainly wouldn't mind it. In fact I'd probably love it! 

/Bump


----------



## David Bowie (Jan 5, 2008)

ive been bumped by a totally random girl


but hey 
ive also had my ass grabbed by some girl at the fair

haha i shoulda jumped on that hint! :doh:


----------



## NYSquashee (Jan 6, 2008)

krazyk1372 said:


> Hey now, don't give me a compliment and then take it away!



Wouldn't dream of it, beautiful.


----------



## krazyk1372 (Jan 6, 2008)

NYSquashee said:


> Wouldn't dream of it, beautiful.



Awwww, ty NYS. :blush::batting:


----------



## AMbomb (Aug 20, 2008)

A short, heavy, pear shaped person would have an easy time knocking over a tall, skinny person because of physics.


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, i've been bumped once.

It was nice while i could still see her, but unfortuneatly she bumped me down some hill in a park. I broke my wrist on the way down. SO not totally positive experience with it but, it's alright (except for breaking my damn wrist, grr )


----------

